# Top tips please



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All

I've started posting in the regional section to find out more about local clinics but thought I would post in here too as you girls are in the same (over 40) boat as me  

I'm 40 and my DP is 38. We have suspected male factor infertility but have had it made clear that at my age I'm not helping either  . We know we can't get nhs funded ivf treatment and it's looking like we will need Icsi. 

I can think of little else at the moment and just want to make sure we are both doing all we can before we start treatment which we hope might be in January....have any of you got any top tips which you think helped you in your ivf journey - recommendations or any things you would not have done?  

Many thanks - looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
My advice would be to get yourselves as healthy as possible before you start IVF - changes to lifestyle,  diet and supplements take at least 3 months to kick in.  I found the books (and websites) by Zita West and Marilyn Glenville really useful in working out what to try.  Acupuncture is also well worth considering in my opinion.  There are also loads of tips on this site!

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

hi there
i agree with Ellie - you just need to be as healthy as you can without getting too stressed / hard on yourself - cut back on the caffeine and alcohol, do some exercise and make sure you're eating loads of fruit and veg and taking a good fertility supplement - think Zita West vitamins are great. i've also had regular acupuncture and i really think it helps. Best of luck. x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks ladies fantastic support on this forum - love it already  we are on all sorts of vitamins and supplements, have cut right down on caffeine, DP doesn't drink and I'm only having about one a month so think we are making all the right moves - hopefully  got first consultant appointment next month so fingers crossed

Xx


----------

